# Achievements



## Shamiden (17. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute hab ei Problem und zwar bekomme ich keine achievments mehr. 
Ich habe den 2 akt abegschlossen wofürs es ja eigentlich ein achievment gibt,
das habe ich nich bekommen ausserdem fehlen mir noch eine reihe anderer 
achievments die ich eigentlich bekommen müsste.
Liegt das an den servern bei blizz das die mir noch nicht anerkannt werden und 
werden sie mir dann später zu gesprochen oder muss ich alle snochmal spieln ? 

danke für antworten



wer was an der rechtschreibung zu mäkeln hat soll das bitte dem gegenstand zu seiner linken erzählen  erzähln


----------



## Wizzbeast (17. Mai 2012)

geht mir auch so

aber da ich es ja eh nochmal durchspielen werde ist es mir atm eigentlicg egal


----------



## teroa (17. Mai 2012)

ja die archivments sind verbugt und nein sie werden dir nicht nachgereicht...es werden laut forum nur die nachgereicht die mann hatte aber dann wider verschwunden sind..


----------



## Ogil (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, dass zumindest was an den Achievements gemacht wird, die man nicht einfach nochmal erreichen kann - wie z.B. das Schmied-Achievement. Ich hab den Schmied bekommen als mir nix angerechnet wurde.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Mai 2012)

tja nur so erfolge wie bring schmied auf stufe 5 kann ich so nie wieder holen


----------



## ego1899 (18. Mai 2012)

Also manchmal geht manchmal nicht. Ich spiel mittlerweile Albtraum und habe beim Anfang von Akt 2 gemerkt, dass mir der Erfolg für den Butcher auf "Normal" fehlt. Den für Albtraum hab ich bekommen.

Ein Kumpel von mir wollte das Spiel mal antesten und hat den ersten Akt mit nem eigenem Char auf meinem Account durchgespielt. Er hat den Erfolg dann bekommen komischerweise...


----------



## lord just (18. Mai 2012)

Gab anfangs ja Probleme mit den Battle.net Servern weil die überlastet waren und immer wenn die überlastet sind, bekommt man irgendwie keine Achievements und soweit ich gelesen hab geht es nicht so einfach die Achievements nachträglich frei zu schalten. Bei Achievements wie z.B. den Schmied freischalten ist das ganze ja nicht ganz so schlimm aber mir fehlen auch andere Achievements die Banneroptionen freischalten und mir jetzt fehlen. Wenn ich versuche die Dinge einfach nochmal mit dem selben Charakter zu machen brachte bei einigen auch nichts (z.B. alle Bücher in Akt 1 anhören oder alle Gesprächsoptionen mit den Charakteren).

Als Workaround gibt es laut verschiedener Foren momentan nur die Möglichkeiten das ganze nochmals mit einem anderen Char zu machen (z.B. das mit den Büchern und Gesprächen) oder das ganze nochmals auf einem anderen Server (andere Region einstellen) zu machen um dann Achievements wie z.B. den Schmied freischalten zu bekommen.

Ich hoffe das Blizzard das schnellst möglich in den Griff bekommt und man irgendwie einfacher an die fehlenden Achievements kommt die man eigentlich schon haben müsste. Unverständlich ist auch warum es so Probleme mit den Achievements jetzt im richtigen Spiel gibt, wenn es im Stresstest, wo die Serverstabilität schlimmer war, keine Probleme damit gab.


----------



## Ogil (18. Mai 2012)

lord schrieb:


> Als Workaround gibt es laut verschiedener Foren momentan nur die Möglichkeiten das ganze nochmals mit einem anderen Char zu machen (z.B. das mit den Büchern und Gesprächen) oder das ganze nochmals auf einem anderen Server (andere Region einstellen) zu machen um dann Achievements wie z.B. den Schmied freischalten zu bekommen.


Die Sachen die man mit einem anderen Char freispielen kann find ich wenig problematisch. Man wird (bzw. viele Leute werden) sicher mehr als einen Char spielen und daher bekommt man die Achievements halt dann. Aergerlicher sind dann Probleme wie das mit dem Schmied. Funktioniert das mit dem Schmied denn so wirklich? Ich dachte auch die Achievements sind nach Region getrennt - genauso wie Freundesliste, Charliste usw.?


----------

